#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Te Koop: prachtige leren damestassen

## hassantje

Altijd al een prachtige leren tas willen hebben voor een betaalbare prijs?? neem snel contact op met mij!! :knipoog: 
Alle tassen zijn 100% leer en met de hand gemaakt.

Groetjess

----------

